# amazon milk frog growth rate



## dan.burton (Jan 24, 2011)

does anyone know if there is a growth chart for male & female amazon milk frogs? 

I am just wondering this as I've got two frogs & one is out growing the other quite rapidly, I understand the females grow larger than males but just wondering how quick?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I doubt it- might be worth PMing Manda or Jazzy B Bunny- they both keep them. Keep your own records too- between you you could start your own chart. :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

This is very common, this happened to manda and I's. Although mine has caught up a little bit. You can never really tell to be honest. I did a growth and weight chart of my white's tree frogs from when they were babies they grew from 2.5cm to 8.5cm from march 2009-jan 2010. 2g to 61g. One was smaller than the other for a while and then got bigger and fatter and they both turned out to be females!
In the last year though they haven't grown much if at all and they are now 2 years old.
It all depends on on hot you keep them and how much food you give them i up my milk frogs temperature from about 23 to 28 and fed daily and it was only then when they really started to grow quickly.

I have 3 toads and they were all the same size for ages and none of them were growing then all of a sudden one got massive almost twice the size fo the others so i had to seperate as it was eating all the food, but now it calls every night so its a male. So shows that its not always the females that grow the quickest!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Here I am! I've got 3 and one of them is about half the size of the other two, so I've had to separate him so they dont eat him! He's been seperate for a good 3 months now and has hardly grown at all, whereas the other two are now massive, around 6 or 7cm, I even heard one of them have a feeble attempt at calling for the first time ever this morning! 
If there is a huge size difference, i'd get them seperated to prevent one from being eaten by the other, cos as far as I know there's little we can do to get them growing apart from wait. Felix is getting there slowly, hopefully he'll be able to go back in with them in a few more months!


----------



## hereces (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a similar situation with my two, One is 3cm the other is 5-6cm and are the same age.
I've separated the little one and feed it every day to try and get it (hopefully) to grow faster.

I too heard one of mine call for the first time the other day and then again last night, It was like a little squeak! lol


----------



## dan.burton (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for all the advice, I'll keep an eye on them. :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

One of mine is a teeny bit smaller than the other, but to be honest you can hardly notice it. I normally hand feed mine though so I know they are getting an equal amount of food. then once a week I let them have a free for all :lol2:


----------



## dan.burton (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah i've started to feed the smaller of the two just so that i no thats its having something. 
They do go a bit crazy when feeding time.:lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Here I am! I've got 3 and one of them is about half the size of the other two, so I've had to separate him so they dont eat him! He's been seperate for a good 3 months now and has hardly grown at all, whereas the other two are now massive, around 6 or 7cm,* I even heard one of them have a feeble attempt at calling for the first time ever this morning! *
> If there is a huge size difference, i'd get them seperated to prevent one from being eaten by the other, cos as far as I know there's little we can do to get them growing apart from wait. Felix is getting there slowly, hopefully he'll be able to go back in with them in a few more months!


There you are! :lol2:

How weird I heard one of mine make noise the same morning! and this morning too! Haven't figured out which one did it, i'm thinking the smaller of the two as it was perched on a branch while the other was near the bottom of the tank. 

I measured them last night while they were splatted on the glass doors. Cookies is 6.5cm and cream is 6cm so not much of a difference but to look at them you can definately tell as one is alot fatter and has a bigger head and they are always fed the same amount of food!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

andaroo said:


> There you are! :lol2:
> 
> How weird I heard one of mine make noise the same morning! and this morning too! Haven't figured out which one did it, i'm thinking the smaller of the two as it was perched on a branch while the other was near the bottom of the tank.
> 
> I measured them last night while they were splatted on the glass doors. Cookies is 6.5cm and cream is 6cm so not much of a difference but to look at them you can definately tell as one is alot fatter and has a bigger head and they are always fed the same amount of food!


I managed a sneaky peek at who it was, it was Tito!! I thought I'd spotted nuptial pads on his thumbs the other day, and I was right! :2thumb: He's the biggest out of everyone so I'm a bit surprised he's a boy tbh, I would imagine he's probably not far off being fully grown. I'll measure him next time he's on the glass, but Felix is probably still only around 3cm!


----------

